# What kind of jobs can you get with emt-b cert? Paramedic license?



## Lazer (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a soon-to-be emt-b and I hear all the time that emt-bs make minimum wage if they can find work at all and if they do find work it's handling IFTs, which sounds kind of terrible but I want to work on an ambulance or in an ED for a while before going to medic school (to boost my chances of acceptance and to prepare myself for training) what other clinical opportunities exist for those with an emt-b certification? Paramedic license?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2013)

A lot depends on where you are located. But generally oil rigs, theme parks, cruise ships, oversea contracts, IFT, 911 ambulances, fire departments, hospitals, event medical, casinos, etc. 

Pay also depends on your area. Could start off at minimum wage or could start off higher. Most of the jobs that I listed above are for paramedic certified people.


----------

